# Teich vorhanden aber nicht sehenswert. Erbitte Vorschläge



## bellinda2 (9. März 2017)

Ich habe diesen Teich vor einigen Jahren geerbt... Etwas vergrößert, bepflanzt und habe Goldfische geschenkt bekommen, welche sich ordentlich vermehrt haben. Leider war ich damals ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet und habe keine Zonen im Teich.. Uferzone und so weiter.. Deshalb ist es mit dem bepflanzen schwierig. Wo ich auch schon zu meinem eigentlichen Problem komme.. Mich stört die Teich Folie.. Und ich habe einfach keine Idee wie man sie verstecken kann.. Könnt ihr mir  helfen? Habt ihr evtl Bilder die ihr mir zeigen könnt?? Das wäre toll!! 
Danke schon mal Martina


----------



## falang (9. März 2017)

Hallo Martina
Ich kenne Dein Problem zu genüge,da ich das selbe habe. Ich kann dir vielleicht mal als Tip...STEINFOLIE nennen,die du dann als Schutz deine Teichfolie nehmen könntest?
Könnte dann so aussehen.
  
Hier mal mein Problem und wie Du siehst schlimmer.
  
Werd mir auch demnächst über eine vernünftige Randgestaltung den Kopf zerbrechen müssen.
Grüße Norbert


----------



## krallowa (9. März 2017)

Moin und herzlich willkommen,

hast du im Kies außerhalb deines Teiches eine Kapillarsperre eingebaut?
Wenn ja, dann kannst du grüne Üfermatten als günstige Variante zum Verstecken der Folie nehmen.
Aber nur mit Sperre ansonsten zieht es dir schnell das Wasser raus.
Hast du mal die Tiefe gemessen?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## bellinda2 (9. März 2017)

Guten Morgen
Danke für eure Antworten.
Kann man die Steinfolie anbringen,wenn Wasser im Teich ist oder muß ich vorher Wasser ablassen?
Leider gibt es keine Kapillarsperre..
Der Teich ist unterschiedlich tief.Die flachste Stelle ist ca 20 cm und die tiefste 85 cm.Die Fische bleiben im Winter drin und haben es auch schon ein paar Jahre überlebt.Unter anderem habe ich einen elektrischen Eisfreihalter.
Viele Grüße Martina


----------



## krallowa (9. März 2017)

Hallo,

die Steinfolie kannst du auf Grund des Eigengewichtes auch unter Wasser auf deine Folie legen.
Ich würde sie auch nicht mit der Folie verbinden, da durch Temperaturschwankungen die Folie in stärkere Bewegung kommt als die Steinfolie.


----------



## Ida17 (9. März 2017)

Moin Martina,

ich habe meinen Teich mit Ruhrsandsteinplatten aus dem Steinbruch umrandet, man sieht die Folie nur an zwei "gewollten" Stellen komplett, damit ich mich direkt an den Rand stellen kann. Klar, zum Teil sind auch Lücken zu sehen, das liegt daran, dass ich beim Nivellieren nicht aufgepasst habe 
Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Steinbruch in Deiner Nähe? Da bekommt man jedenfalls sehr günstig schöne Bruchsteine. Die Steine bieten zudem Schutz für Amphibien, öfters habe ich schon __ Kröten darunter entdeckt


----------



## bellinda2 (9. März 2017)

Oh die Variante mit den Steinplatten sieht sehr gut aus!!Ich muß mich mal schlau machen,wo ich welche her bekomme!
Das man die Steinfolie nicht fest kleben muß,ist natürlich auch eine sehr gute Variante!
Kann man die Steinfolie biegen oder ist die starr 
Fragen über Fragen ...
Danke schön für eure Geduld


----------



## Ida17 (9. März 2017)

Danke für das Kompliment 
Die Steinfolie gibt es als Rollenware zum Beispiel im Baumarkt, die ist durchaus biegsam.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2017)

Eingebuttelte Folie ausbuddeln und hochklappen. Unter der Folie so 30 cm Boden 5 cm unter Wasserniveau weg nehmen und eine Böschungsmatte rund rum verlegen. Eine Reihe geschlagene Steine auf die Böschungsmatte stellen. Folie hinter den Steinen hoichklappen und eine zweite Reihe geschlagene Steine da hinter. Dann ist die Folie zwischen den zwei reihen geschlagener Steine. ggf. noch bisschen die Folie abschneiden und etwas Schotter/Splitt in die Fuge zwischen den Steinen Füllen. Folie ist dann weg.
Das war meine Lösung
    beim Bau
  fertig
     Letztes Jahr


----------



## bellinda2 (9. März 2017)

auch eine coole Idee mit den 2 Reihen von Steinen...


----------



## bellinda2 (4. Juni 2017)

Heute mal ein Update von mir.Ich habe mich für die Steinfolienvariante entschieden,da ich leider keine Bruchsteinplatten bekommen habe.
Mir gefällt es auch so sehr gut.Ich habe viele Pflanzen gekauft,die jetzt nur noch fleißig wachsen müssen


----------



## Ida17 (6. Juni 2017)

Das sieht gut aus!
In einem Jahr hast Du eh eine kleine grüne Hölle


----------



## Bitterling69 (4. Aug. 2017)

Steine liegen auch oft an der Zufahrt zu Feldern. Wenn der Bauer die Steine per Maschine raussiebt habe ich schon öfter mal eine kleine Steinhalde neben der Zufahrt des Feldes gelagert gesehen.

Viele Grüße
Bitterling69


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Bitterling69 schrieb:


> Wenn der Bauer die Steine per Maschine raussiebt habe ich schon öfter mal eine kleine Steinhalde neben der Zufahrt des Feldes gelagert gesehen.


Warum muss ich die dann nach dem Pflügen selber runter schleppen. Welche Seibmaschiene ist das den.....


----------



## Bitterling69 (5. Aug. 2017)

Also da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Hab das nur beobachtet und dachte immer das die Bauern das mit dieser Baggerschaufel mit den Metallstreben machen. Habe ich aber auch nie Hinterfragt. Tut mir leid, da nichts genaueres sagen zu können.

Viele Grüße
Bitterling69


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Siebschaufeln sind da wohl ein wenig aufwendig. So viele Steine sind da normal auch nicht auf dem Land das sich ein Bagger mit Siebschaufel zum ab sammeln lohnt.
Wenn man den Transport und die Baggerstunde rechnet....... das ist nicht zu rechtfertigen.
Trecker, Frontladerschaufel und von Hand da rein. Oder wenn schon bestellt ist und der Regen die Steine dann erst frei legt .....Schiebkarre damit man die Pflanzen schonen kann.
Steine werden ab gesammelt, damit diese beim pflügen bzw. beim bearbeiten des Bodens nicht störten.


----------



## Bitterling69 (9. Aug. 2017)

Oder so 

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2017)

Was die Steine am Feldrand angeht - immer hübsch vorher fragen. Die gehören nämlich den Bauern und einige von denen - zumindest bei uns - verkaufen die an den Baustoffhandel.


----------



## bellinda2 (17. Juni 2018)

*Guten Morgen an alle Teichbesitzer!
Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich.Die Pflanzen und Blumen wachsen und gedeihen.
Allerdings haben Fadenalgen meinen Teich eingenommen,obwohl ich Tag und Nacht eine Pumpe laufen habe incl, UVc Vorklärer(UV Lampe welche wurde gerade erneuert )
Ich habe 4 Teichmuscheln ,10 Sumpfdeckelschnecken und ca. 20 Goldfische .
Die Pumpe(Pontec Pondo Press 10000) filtert 2500 l/h bei einem Teichvolumen von ca 5000 Liter.
Habt ihr eine Idee was ich falsch mache?
Das Füttern der Fische habe ich erst einmal eingestellt....
Die Pumpe wurde gesäubert....
Ich habe keine Idee mehr..
Über ein paar Tipp"s würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Viele Grüße Martina*


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo Martina, das dürften zu viele Fische sein für das kleine Teichvolumen. Da ist der Nährstoffeintrag durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische dann eine (zu große) Belastung für das biologische Gleichgewicht im Wasser; das zusätzliche Futter hat das Problem noch verstärkt.


----------



## bellinda2 (17. Juni 2018)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hallo Martina, das dürften zu viele Fische sein für das kleine Teichvolumen. Da ist der Nährstoffeintrag durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische dann eine (zu große) Belastung für das biologische Gleichgewicht im Wasser; das zusätzliche Futter hat das Problem noch verstärkt.



*OH da werde ich wohl einige verschenken müssen..Angefangen habe ich mit 5 Fischen
Vielen Dank für den Tipp!*


----------



## Lion (17. Juni 2018)

bellinda2 schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen an alle Teichbesitzer!
> Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich.Die Pflanzen und Blumen wachsen und gedeihen.
> Allerdings haben Fadenalgen meinen Teich eingenommen,obwohl ich Tag und Nacht eine Pumpe laufen habe incl, UVc Vorklärer(UV Lampe welche wurde gerade erneuert )
> Die Pumpe(Pontec Pondo Press 10000) filtert 2500 l/h bei einem Teichvolumen von ca 5000 Liter.*
> ...



hallo Martina,
einen schönen Teich hast Du. 

1) prüfe, ob Pumpe und Wasser-Rücklauf weit voneinander entfernt sind, damit das ganze Wasser bewegt wird.
2) Du schreibst = Pumpe gereinigt, hast Du auch schon mal den Filter gereinigt ?
3) Ich denke, dass eine 2500 ltr. Pumpe mit dem Höhenunterschied zum Filter keine 2500 ltr. pro Std. mehr leistet,
    prüfe, für wieviel ltr. der Filter ausgelegt ist und evtl. eine stärkere sparsame ECO Pumpe kaufen.

Aber, leider, leider, leider, ist auch das keine 100% Garantie gegen Algen.
Evtl. prüfe auch mal die Wasserwerte.

Weiterhin viel Spaß an Deinem Teich.
Léon


----------



## bellinda2 (18. Juni 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Martina,
> einen schönen Teich hast Du.
> 
> 1) prüfe, ob Pumpe und Wasser-Rücklauf weit voneinander entfernt sind, damit das ganze Wasser bewegt wird.
> ...




Guten Morgen Leon

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!
Die Filter habe ich gereinigt.Das zu und Ablauf weit genug von einander entfernt sind,werde ich noch einmal überprüfen.
Kannst du mir evtl. eine gute ECO Pumpe empfehlen?
Wasser habe ich überprüft,aber kann leider nichts mit diesen Werten anfangen
Ph7,2
Nitrit ok
Karbonhärte 6
Nitrat ok

Schön,dass Dir mein Teich gefällt
Viele Grüße Martina


----------



## Lion (18. Juni 2018)

bellinda2 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leon
> 
> 
> Die Filter habe ich gereinigt.Das zu und Ablauf weit genug von einander entfernt sind,werde ich noch einmal überprüfen.
> ...



hallo Martina,
falls Du ein abgestimmtes Filter-System von Pontec Press 10000 hast, dann kann man hier
leider keine stärkere Pumpe anschließen, denn wie schon oben geschrieben, sollte Filter-Durchlauf
mit Pumpe abgestimmt sein, also den Wasserdurchfluß vom Filter nicht überschreiten.

Falls Du das __ Filtersystem vergrößern möchtest kannst Du überlegen, noch ein 2tes System dazu
zu stellen oder nur 1 kplt. größeres System anzuschaffen.
Hier wäre interessant evtl. mit einer Vario-Eco-Pumpe zu arbeiten, lässt sich bei einem abgestimmten
System Wetterbedingt sprich Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst oder Winter, einstellen.

Aber probiere als erstes den Abstand zwischen Pumpe und Wasserrücklauf so groß wie möglich
zu gestalten und warte einige Tage ab, ob Verbesserung eintritt.

Mit dem nächsten Vorschlag werde ich hier im Forum Hiebe bekommen aber AlgoRem
könnte evtl. auch helfen.

Beste Grüße 
Léon


----------



## krallowa (18. Juni 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> AlgoRem




UVC hilft nicht bei Fadenalgen weil die ja überall hängen und wachsen und nicht durch den Filter gehen.
Weniger Fisch, mehr Pflanzen und etwas Geduld.
Bei mir wachsen momentan auch die verkackten Fadenalgen und da hilft leider nur Keschern oder wie manche hier Klobürsten umfunktionieren zum Algenfischen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## bellinda2 (20. Juni 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> UVC hilft nicht bei Fadenalgen weil die ja überall hängen und wachsen und nicht durch den Filter gehen.
> Weniger Fisch, mehr Pflanzen und etwas Geduld.
> Bei mir wachsen momentan auch die verkackten Fadenalgen und da hilft leider nur Keschern oder wie manche hier Klobürsten umfunktionieren zum Algenfischen.
> 
> ...


 
Klobürste war schon im Einsatzgute Idee!
Fische müssen noch reduziert werden.
Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge


----------



## bellinda2 (20. Juni 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Martina,
> falls Du ein abgestimmtes Filter-System von Pontec Press 10000 hast, dann kann man hier
> leider keine stärkere Pumpe anschließen, denn wie schon oben geschrieben, sollte Filter-Durchlauf
> mit Pumpe abgestimmt sein, also den Wasserdurchfluß vom Filter nicht überschreiten.
> ...




Hallo

Habe die Pumpe noch einmal incl. Filter gereinigt und die Abstände soweit wie möglich verändert.
Ich werde berichten!
Vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge
Viele Grüße Martina


----------



## bellinda2 (20. Juli 2019)

Liebe Teichfreunde !
Jetzt ist es schon wieder ein Jahr her,als ich meinen Beitrag geschrieben habe.Mein Teichwasser ist klar und den Bewohnern geht es sehr gut.Algen sind da,aber es hält sich in Grenzen,unter anderem auch durch den Einsatz der Klobürste
Seit gestern bin ich Besitzerin von 4 Koi"s
Ich hätte nie gedacht,dass ich mich so über Fische freuen kann
Jetzt komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Frage...
Ich überlege mir eine neue Pumpe zuzulegen..
Könnt ihr mir ein Modell empfehlen?
Ich habe hier schon mal eine Empfehlung gelesen,da ging es um eine Vario Eco Pumpe.
Da es da aber auch verschiedene gibt,wäre ich über eine genaue Bezeichnung  sehr dankbar
UV Filter incl.
Vielen Dank 
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende 
Martina


----------



## meinereiner (20. Juli 2019)

bellinda2 schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich Besitzerin von 4 Koi"s



Oh Ohhhh...


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo Martina,
die vier Koi werden dein Leben verändern. Besonders deinen schönen Teich. Wenn das gewollt ist ist es gut. Anderenfalls - schade um den schönen Teich.

Viele Grüße.
Robert


----------



## bellinda2 (20. Juli 2019)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Martina,
> die vier Koi werden dein Leben verändern. Besonders deinen schönen Teich. Wenn das gewollt ist ist es gut. Anderenfalls - schade um den schönen Teich.
> 
> Viele Grüße.
> Robert




Oh Robert  du machst mir Angst...kannst du deine Antwort etwas konkretisieren


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juli 2019)

Entschuldige bitte. Angst machen wollte ich Dir ganz bestimmt nicht. Nur: Koi haben auch ihre Bedürfnisse, sie werden sehr groß, brauchen viel Futter und wühlen im Boden, so daß viele Pflanzen mit der Zeit verschwinden werden.
Es ist halt immer besser vorher zu überlegen was man tut.
Koi sind halt sehr schöne und nette Fische. Aber bei der Haltung von Koi geht es meistens eher um die tollen Fische als um einen schönen Teich.
Es gibt ein paar Fische, bei denen man sich gut überlegen sollte ob man sie in einen bepflanzten Teich setzt. Dazu gehören Koi ebenso wie alle anderen Karpfen, auch __ Graskarpfen. Nur Moorkarpfen, die auch Karauschen heißen und mit den Goldfischen verwandt sind sollen weniger Schaden anrichten. Erfahrung habe ich aber keine damit. Die steht bei mir noch auf dem Plan. 
Wie groß ist eigentlich dein Teich ungefähr? Ich meine den Inhalt in Kubikmeter.

Unter 20 Kubikmeter würde ich nicht mit Koi anfangen. Sonst wird es doch nur Freilandaquarium mit Einblick von oben oder ein Kaninschenstall für Fische. Sorry für die harten Worte.

Viele Grüße und lass Dir bloß nicht von mir den Spass am Teich vermiesen


----------



## bellinda2 (20. Juli 2019)

Viele Grüße und lass Dir bloß nicht von mir den Spass am Teich vermiesen [/QUOTE]


Vielen Dank für deine ehrlichen Worte!!Ich bin dankbar wenn man mir Ratschläge gibt
Ich habe die Kois geschenkt bekommen und habe mich wirklich gefreut
Jetzt habe ich sie und mache das beste daraus.Mein Teich hat ca 5000 l Volumen...
Viele Grüße Martina


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo Bellinda,
ich habe in Deinem Teichbild eine Seite vorher ca. 20 Fische entdeckt, das ist bei 5000 l viel zu viel. Das rechnet man für einen Koi alleine als " Nutzinhalt " 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Viele Grüße und lass Dir bloß nicht von mir den Spass am Teich vermiesen


Robert, darum geht es doch gar nicht, es geht hier um artegerechte Haltung, und bei einem Teich von 80 cm Tiefe und 5000 l ist das mit so vielen Fischen gar nicht möglich.
Belinda, versuche bitte mal Deine anderen Fische abzugeben, wenn du die Koi behalten willst, denn irgendwann ist Dein Teichlein vollkommen veralgt, durch die 
Menge an Nährstoffen, die Deine Fische durch ihre Ausscheidungen verursachen . 
Dazu kommen dann noch die abgestorbenen Pflanzen, die Futterreste, und dieSchmutzeintragungen durch die Luft.
Bei 80 cm hast du natürlich in heißen Sommern auch noch eine zu starke Erwärmung des Wassers, und dadurch Sauerstoffmangel für Deine Fische . 
Ich hoffe, Du hast Sprudelsteine drin hängen, denn ohne wird es ganz schnell kritisch. 
Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr.


----------



## meinereiner (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo Martina,

erstmal die Frage, bist du sicher, dass es Kois sind, die du bekommen hast?
Ich weiß nicht, ob auf deinen Bilder diese dabei sein sollen oder nicht, aber wenn die dabei sein sollten, dann kann man es nicht erkennen.

Haltung von Kois ist eine ganz andere Geschichte als eine Teich mit ein paar Goldfischen.
Ein Koi (Karpfen) wird deutlich (!) größer als ein __ Goldfisch, falls er nicht vorher stirbt, weil z.B. die Lebensbedingungen nicht gut genug sind. Und dabei ist nicht die Teichgröße gemeint. 
Ein Koi mit entsprechender Größe frisst deutlich mehr als ein paar kleine Goldfische, und produziert damit auch mehr Ausscheidungen, welche irgendwie aus dem Wasser müssen. 
Abgesehen davon werden dir die Koi, wenn sie denn die entsprechende Größe haben, deine Teichbepflanzung auseinander nehmen.

Viele, die so klein angefangen haben, haben sehr schnell einsehen müssen, dass sie den Teich/Filter entsprechend aufrüsten bzw. umbauen müssen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## bellinda2 (21. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank euch allen ich wollte mir auf jeden Fall eine neue Pumpe incl neuer Filtereinheit zulegen.. Jetzt wo ich das alles gelesen, noch um so mehr
Könnt ihr mir Modelle nennen 
Meine Freude über die Kois sind jetzt schon wieder etwas getrübt...
Ich werde mich wohl von meinen Goldfischen trennen müssen..

Ich setze mal noch ein paar Bilder ein wo man sie vielleicht besser erkennt..


----------



## Chelmon1 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo  Robert,
Das ist in etwa das was ich oben sagen wollte mit weniger Polemik 
Danke.

Liebe Jolanta,
Wenn wir hier über artgerechte Haltung bei domestizierten Tieren anfangen wollen verwirren wir Martina noch mehr.
Für mich steht im Vordergrund, dass es den Tieren gut geht.

Nach Martinas Bildern und bisherigen Beschreibungen hat sich ihr Teich doch recht schön entwickelt. 
Ich würde auf dieser Linie weiter machen und lieber die Koi abgeben und ein paar Goldfische auch noch.

Aber das ist mein Weg.


----------



## jolantha (22. Juli 2019)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Für mich steht im Vordergrund, dass es den Tieren gut geht.


Dann sind wir doch einer Meinung . 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> und lieber die Koi abgeben und ein paar Goldfische auch noch.





jolantha schrieb:


> Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr.


-
Keine Diskussion mehr nötig


----------



## ar10126240 (22. Juli 2019)

„Ca. 20 Goldfische im 5000l Teich mit einer Pumpe die 2500l/h schafft.“ Wenn der Rest stimmt reicht m.E. auch diese Pumpe - trotz der Regel der Regel ein Teich sollte einmal in der Stunde umgewälzt werden. In Deinem sonst schönen Teich fehlen für mich viele Pflanzen und __ Hornkraut.
(Ich drücke Dir die Daumen mit der Steinfolie, an meiner fehlen nach 10 Jahren viele Steine :-(  )

Ich habe festgestellt, dass mit zunehmenden Pflanzen am Rand und schwimmenden Hornkraut mein Goldfischteich kaum noch gefiltert werden muss – klares Wasser mit _geschätzten_ 100 Goldfischen in 5000l. Dieses Jahr habe ich im Juni 1 Woche den Filter laufen lassen wegen der Algenblüte. Jetzt ist er abgeschaltet.

Koi und Goldfische würde ich nicht mischen – bei mir haben sich dabei die Goldfische rasant gemehrt und sind sehr gross geworden von dem guten Koi-Futter, erst nach klarer Trennung klappt es.

Anbei ein Bild - oben Goldfische, unten Koi.


----------



## bellinda2 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Oh was für ein toller Teich!!Super Idee die Fische zu trennen.
Der Teich ist wirklich wunderschön angelegt!!Bin begeistert!
Zu deinem Pflanzen Tipp-__ Hornkraut habe ich im Teich,es war so viel,dass ich mal wieder einiges entfernt habe,wächst ja ziemlich schnell
Kannst du mir noch ein paar  Pflanzen empfehlen?
Wenn meine Pumpe ausreicht,bin ich natürlich froh!
Viele Grüße Martina


----------



## ar10126240 (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo Martina,
danke für Deine freundlichen Grüsse!
Von meinem __ Hornkraut im 5000l Goldfischteich fische ich jedes Jahr mindestens eine grosse Mörtelwanne voll ab.
Pflanzen Empfehlung - ich habe den Tip befolgt möglichst viele verschiedene zu nehmen. Eingesetzt in Pflanzkörbe, nur mit Kieselsteinen.
Zur Pumpe - wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und der Teich klar ist sollte das Ziel erreicht sein. Ich kann mein Teichvolumen 1x pro Stunde umwälzen, solang das nicht nötig ist drossele ich mein Pumpen - aktuell wälze ich ca. 12000l um im 25000l Teich.
Viele Grüsse, Alexander


----------

